

Salt to take on fabric and puppet for deployment - mixmastamyk
http://saltstack.org/

======
pedoh
In Thomas Hatch's blog he says that he wants Salt to be a viable competitor to
Puppet.[1] It looks like Salt's grains[2] are similar to Puppet's facter[3];
it would probably be fairly easy to write a grain that would pull in facter
data, so if you wanted to use both Puppet and Salt with common data, you
could.

I stumbled upon Salt because I've been monkeying around with ZeroMQ[4] and it
was mentioned on their Labs page.[5] As soon as I can, I definitely want to
give Salt a try.

[1] [http://red45.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/salt-vs-puppet-the-
lon...](http://red45.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/salt-vs-puppet-the-long-road-
ahead/)

[2] <http://saltstack.org/ref/grains/>

[3] <http://puppetlabs.com/puppet/related-projects/facter/>

[4] <http://www.zeromq.org>

[5] <http://www.zeromq.org/docs:labs>

